

The history of NSA spying, from telegrams to email - OTRAustin
http://www.dailydot.com/politics/nsa-prism-shamrock-history-spying-telegraphs/

======
Estragon
Anyone interested in the history of the NSA should read Matthew Aid's _The
Secret Sentry_. It's very, very good.

~~~
dfc
Another good option is Body of Secrets by bramford.

Whatever you do make sure to skip <2000 word "history of NSA" posts by Joe
Blogger if you want to learn something. If you don't have the extra time or
money for a book check out the wikipedia page about NSA.

~~~
mindcrime
I just started Bamford's _The Puzzle Palace_ a couple of days ago. I'm only
about 1/4 of the way through, but it's extremely interesting already. From
what I've already seen, I'd have no problem recommending it to other HN
readers who are interested in the history behind the NSA.

I'm guessing his other books ( _Body of Secrets_ and _The Shadow Factory_ )
are also going to be great reads.

